# Need recommendations for headlamp



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys...after night hunting with Fred I realized that for me a good headlamp is the way to go. I want something with several power levels...adjustable beam and plenty of bloom....and the ability to switch out led's.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I just purchased the new headlamp from Wicked Lights. I'm waiting for it to get here. 

The headlamp is based on a 2 battery (18650) zoomable light system that has been out in a flashlight model for a few years. I have 3 of these flashlights in white LED (no red available). They are super bright so I'm pretty sure that it'll be everything I need in a headlamp.

Wicked lights have interchangeable LEDS. Should suffice for what u need..

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Contact Kevin43 on here. Spot On lights. I use it and like it very much. It has 3 modes. High low and a blinking signal.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Working on a prototype.

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Contact Kevin43 on here. Spot On lights. I use it and like it very much. It has 3 modes. High low and a blinking signal.


Fred said he got his from Kevin so this is probably the same guy. Thanks itsdirty!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that responded. You guys are great. As soon as I am tagged out with deer I will be getting back on the votes and fox.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you running for office? LOL.

Yeah I'm pretty sure we are talking the same guy.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL....everyone that knows me will tell you I am to damn direct to be a politician....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those Chinese Cree LEDs are taking over the market. They are making other lamps obsolete with more lumens, smaller sizes and lower costs. I'm done with Mag lites, except for when I need a club.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol ... They do make great persuaders don't they!


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

glenway said:


> Those Chinese Cree LEDs are taking over the market. They are making other lamps obsolete with more lumens, smaller sizes and lower costs. I'm done with Mag lites, except for when I need a club.


My LED Mag lights are all sitting in the corner collecting dust. One is in the car in case I need a hammer! 

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------

